

Show HN: ABBA - Beautiful, open-source A/B test calculator - birken
http://www.thumbtack.com/labs/abba/

======
paraschopra
Great explanations. For people, who prefer excel we have a calculator as an
excel sheet: [http://visualwebsiteoptimizer.com/split-testing-blog/ab-
test...](http://visualwebsiteoptimizer.com/split-testing-blog/ab-testing-
significance-calculator-spreadsheet-in-excel/)

We also have a blog post that explains mathematics of A/B testing:
[http://visualwebsiteoptimizer.com/split-testing-blog/ab-
test...](http://visualwebsiteoptimizer.com/split-testing-blog/ab-testing-
significance-calculator-spreadsheet-in-excel/)

------
matsiyatzy
I would perhaps also have added a calculation of the power of the test. But I
really love that they're actually explaining the details behind it, which a
lot of other A/B-test calculators out there don't do.

------
Loic
For people wanting the PHP code to do the calculations:
<http://abtester.com/calculator/>

This is something like 25 lines of code.

------
martian
Mixpanel also has an A/B split testing calculator:
<https://mixpanel.com/labs/split-test-calculator>

~~~
gostevehoward
Theirs has a nice, simple presentation which makes it very easy to use,
especially for casual users. But it includes much less information (no
confidence intervals and p-values are only approximate), uses much simpler
statistics (z-test with no multiple testing correction can result in highly
overconfident results), and doesn't describe what underlying statistics it
uses. Although not as immediately accessible, I think Abba has much more to
offer to anyone who's serious about A/B testing.

------
ryanbales
Perhaps lighten up the "What is ABBA" section.. it's pretty technical and I
can see it scaring people off.

------
creamyhorror
Upvoted for the name.

